# Chameleon Cage Ideas



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Does anybody know of any nice looking chameleon cages that don't cost a ton of money? I need something decent sized for my adult veiled, I have him in one of the bigger mesh reptariums right now, but I want something that looks a little nicer.... any ideas would be appreciated, thanks guys.


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

joedizzlempls said:


> Does anybody know of any nice looking chameleon cages that don't cost a ton of money? I need something decent sized for my adult veiled, I have him in one of the bigger mesh reptariums right now, but I want something that looks a little nicer.... any ideas would be appreciated, thanks guys.


I get mine from http://www.chameleonsonly.com/Screen-Enclosures.htm


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

that is EXACTLY what i had in mind... thanks for the link


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I thin big als is starting so sell some exo terras with metal mesh now. They are very similar to the ones in the link. They arnt super expensive either it was about 100$ for one thats probably at least 75gallons. I dont know how they opened though.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i'll check em out... thanks for the heads up


----------

